
Ask HN: Figuring out why website platforms died in the past? - adawg_4
How does one perform an autopsy on old sites that died many years back?
======
apotheosis-neko
You could use LinkedIn and ping the people who created or managed them in the
past.

~~~
adawg_4
What if its competition?

